# Nimisila Saturday 1/20/18



## GRAY13 (Dec 4, 2012)

Fished from 8 till 1 today. 10 to 14 fow off weed beds. 4mm Fiskas Jig and waxies. Bite was steady all morning. Ice 10"
















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

GRAY13 said:


> Fished from 8 till 1 today. 10 to 14 fow off weed beds. 4mm Fiskas Jig and waxies. Bite was steady all morning. Ice 10"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a Great report and congratulations on having such a successful day on the ice ..... Thank you for your post....


----------



## GRAY13 (Dec 4, 2012)

jmshar said:


> That was a Great report and congratulations on having such a successful day on the ice ..... Thank you for your post....


No problem. I like to give some feed back for others. Plenty of fish out there and I've received plenty of help here from others. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

Heading there tomorrow. Did you have to move around much to find the better fish?


----------



## GRAY13 (Dec 4, 2012)

Muskielewis said:


> Heading there tomorrow. Did you have to move around much to find the better fish?


A little bit. But not too far. Drilled about 12 holes and bounce till we found the depth and structure we were looking for. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Fished Nimmy 4:30-7:30 Saturday 1/20., Jigging & Tip Ups with Minnows/Minnowheads. 2 Perch, 1 Crappie & 2 Stogies. Had an first time experience with one of my tip ups. Line was peeled completely off the spool and 6lb braid was broken. (I didnt check the Tip Ups after dark until I was ready to call it a day). Think it could've been a huge Catfish, Walleye, Carp or Northern. Oh well, live & learn even at my old age. Had a great time anyway.

BTW: The newly constructed SMITTY worked wonderfully. No drag whatsoever while pulling the shanty & gear.


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

What is a Smitty?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Crappieking2001 said:


> What is a Smitty?


It’s a ski sled system.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## viking (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm making 1 tomorrow last nights drag about killed me I'm getting to old to drag it on snow.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I said the very same thing 2 weeks ago while at Skeeter. Any Q's, PM me.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

You can also go to IceShanty.com There is a guy on there that actually makes smitty sled kits that he sells, has some kind of patent on the design or something


----------

